# June 2021 SMF Soap Challenge - Garden Inspired



## szaza (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome to the June 2021 SMF Soap Challenge! This month’s challenge is to make soaps inspired by a garden.

You can be inspired by your own garden or someone else’s, a garden you read about or dreamed about. It can be inspired by flowers, trees, bugs, dirt, animals… Please read the general rules  (there have been some changes lately, so really, PLEASE READ THEM) and the challenge specific rules below and let’s have some soapy fun!

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1. To enter you must have been a SMF member for at least one month and have a minimum of 50 posts _*at the time the Challenge is posted*_ (sorry but no exceptions on this). Supporting Members can enter immediately, the time and post requirements are removed.

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. A separate entry thread will be created and this is where you will post photos of your entry soap. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Post pictures of your entry soap only in the challenge entry thread.

Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in the general challenge thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. In the spirit of advancing our soap making skills, all members who sign-up for a SMF Challenge do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participant has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

7. Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate (you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have made), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

8. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

* * * *

Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.    

The entry thread will open on *June 19 at 11:59pm GMT* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter). 

After the closing date on *June 26 at 11:59pm GMT* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Voting will be open from *June 27-29* and the winner will be announced on *June 30*. There is no prize attached to this challenge. 

If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have created.    

Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.    

All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.    

* * * *

*Specific Rules for this Challenge:*

1. Your design has to reflect your garden inspiration. This can be anything from florals to bugs to dirt to whatever you think of that reflects gardens for you. (I'm sure I'm very biased by the climate I live in and gardens can look very different around the world)

2. Additionally, you’ll have to incorporate at least 1 ingredient in your soap that was inspired by the theme ‘gardens’ and tell us about it in your entry post. Your choice of fragrance doesn’t count as a garden inspired ingredient.

3.  You’re free to choose any design or any technique and any amount of colors you feel fits your design (CP/HP, MP, soap dough, liquid soap, soap jellies,….). The criteria for this challenge are very loose because I want you to be creative. Therefore, single cavity molds can not be your main design component.


*Here’s some inspiration for the design:*

First some florals:

Piped soap and soap dough:


A brush embroidery like technique (I think):


A column pour:


Soap Stencils:


A stunning MP example:


----------



## szaza (Jun 2, 2021)

And some other inspiration:

Like trees:


Or fruit:


Or veggies:


Or bees:


Or some piped cacti:


----------



## szaza (Jun 2, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1.
2.


----------



## Marsi (Jun 2, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 2, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 2, 2021)

Those square apples are the best thing I've seen this week!   

I totally know what I want to do for this challenge already though; it'll be fiddly, and probably take a good few batches to get it right, but it's something that's been brewing in my brain and it matches the requirements just right.


----------



## Vicki C (Jun 2, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 2, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 2, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6.


----------



## glendam (Jun 2, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun


----------



## MrsZ (Jun 2, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8.


----------



## amd (Jun 2, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8.  AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 2, 2021)

Question - it's just the finished soap we shouldn't share pictures of, right? I love the challenges where there's lots of chat and learning from each other (from reading back through the old threads) so I presume it's ok to share our inspiration, process, etc?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 2, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden... 
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun. 
10.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 2, 2021)

@dibbles Thank you


----------



## earlene (Jun 2, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11.
12.


----------



## szaza (Jun 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Question - it's just the finished soap we shouldn't share pictures of, right? I love the challenges where there's lots of chat and learning from each other (from reading back through the old threads) so I presume it's ok to share our inspiration, process, etc?


Good question @Tara_H! We discussed this a bit during the rule adjustments. Sharing of inspiration is ok, but you're not allowed to share any pictures of your entry before posting on the entry thread (so no process pics either). Talking about your process is highly encouraged though! We don't want any entry spoilers and it's often not a big problem to describe a process and hold off on posting pictures until the entry picture is posted (after that you're free to post any picture of that soap anywhere, just nog before). Although I know it's tempting...


----------



## KimW (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you for hosting and organizing such a cool challenge!
Question...sorry...
When you say "Therefore, single cavity molds can not be your main design component. ", does this mean our entry soap can't be done in a cavity mold, as one might do with MP base?


----------



## KimW (Jun 2, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW 
12.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 2, 2021)

KimW said:


> Thank you for hosting and organizing such a cool challenge!
> Question...sorry...
> When you say "Therefore, single cavity molds can not be your main design component. ", does this mean our entry soap can't be done in a cavity mold, as one might do with MP base?


I'm reading that as - you can't just put it in a flower-shaped mould and call it garden inspired because of that.  Like, there needs to be some specific design input from the person making the soap, not depending on something they bought.  Hopefully that's the intention!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm out for this month. I'll be a curious onlooker over the fence, for sure. But yet another challenge will do no good in fighting that weed that is taking posession/overgrowing my curing stash (as well as general priority thingies going on). Best luck everyone!

And no, this is totally not some overreacting revenge to the sore muscles in my arms, from actual gardening work. Don't tempt me to rethink this decision!


----------



## glendam (Jun 2, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I'm out for this month. I'll be a curious onlooker over the fence, for sure. But yet another challenge will do no good in fighting that weed that is taking posession/overgrowing my curing stash (as well as general priority thingies going on). Best luck everyone!
> 
> And no, this is totally not some overreacting revenge to the sore muscles in my arms, from actual gardening work. Don't tempt me to rethink this decision!


You will be missed!


----------



## szaza (Jun 2, 2021)

KimW said:


> Thank you for hosting and organizing such a cool challenge!
> Question...sorry...
> When you say "Therefore, single cavity molds can not be your main design component. ", does this mean our entry soap can't be done in a cavity mold, as one might do with MP base?


I don't really want to exclude the use of single cavity molds, but I don't want them to be the main attraction (so no soaps with a single mp strawberry on top for example). However, if you do something super awesome in a single cavity mold and that super awesome thing is your design idea and it just happens to be in a cavity mold, that's completely fine.. Do you get what I'm saying? I guess I mainly want the 'garden' element to come from something other than a mold

Eta: just saw this after answering and this is exactly what I wanted to say


Tara_H said:


> I'm reading that as - you can't just put it in a flower-shaped mould and call it garden inspired because of that.  Like, there needs to be some specific design input from the person making the soap, not depending on something they bought.  Hopefully that's the intention!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 2, 2021)

Dang.  I’m heading to California on the 20th and have a long list of must-dos before I go.  After briefly trying to imagine a way that I could pull off a soap for this challenge while at my son’s house, I abandoned the idea. Instead, I will force myself to be content with reading the discussion and ogling the entries while he cooks me dinner and I sit on the couch drinking wine.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 2, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> a way that I could pull off a soap for this challenge while at my son’s house


Bring a selection of soap dough in various colours with you?    That could totally be done while hanging out and drinking wine...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 2, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Dang.  I’m heading to California on the 20th and have a long list of must-dos before I go.  After briefly trying to imagine a way that I could pull off a soap for this challenge while at my son’s house, I abandoned the idea. Instead, I will force myself to be content with reading the discussion and ogling the entries while he cooks me dinner and I sit on the couch drinking wine.


Enjoy your stay in California. .


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Bring a selection of soap dough in various colours with you?    That could totally be done while hanging out and drinking wine...


I have never made soap dough!  I didn’t even know what an extruder was until about 2 months ago.  Can I make it from salted out soap?


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 2, 2021)

Hmmm...


----------



## KimW (Jun 2, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Hmmm...


Are you a bit stuck like me?


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 3, 2021)

KimW said:


> Are you a bit stuck like me?


I'm on the fence in my garden feeling indecisive about taking on this challenge. You, too?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have never made soap dough!  I didn’t even know what an extruder was until about 2 months ago.  Can I make it from salted out soap?


Lol, that I have no idea! But it's super easy to make, and very easy to transport... Although if you're going to be flying to California I don't know what TSA would make of it


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm hoping to start the first part of my challenge soap today! This is the outline of my plan (feels like calling a pocket when playing pool  )

Ever since I 'un-vented' my tree design, I've been itching to try it with more branches, and some kind of canopy.  The part that gives me pause is I don't want to lose the minimalist style, which I love.

But I also love cherry blossom, and Japanese painting, so I put together this inspiration board:




What I hope will work is pouring the bottom black layer, then the white, and then for about the top third doing a kind of AWP with light pink soap shavings in white, but instead of mica lines, using darker pink shavings to separate the sections (for the shadows in the blossom). Then finally, pulling up the ties to create branches through the canopy of blossom.

The different shades of pink will (haha, loving my optimism here  ) be created by making small batches of soap with varying concentrations of dock root which has been dug up from our garden. Husband has learned to identify it and is very usefully digging them up and gifting me bundles of roots. 

I infused a couple of batches of oil yesterday so once I'm properly awake I'll see about making some pink soap!


----------



## szaza (Jun 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have never made soap dough!  I didn’t even know what an extruder was until about 2 months ago.  Can I make it from salted out soap?



I think salted out soap will be difficult to make soap dough from.. It's generally made by curing soap without exposure to air to keep the moisture trapped in the soap, which keeps it moldable (it's a good use for leftover soap batter).
Side note: You can make soap dough from any type of batter, but it's difficult to work with soap dough that is colored with clay, because the clay makes it behave differently. It's possible, just a tad more difficult to work with.


----------



## szaza (Jun 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I'm hoping to start the first part of my challenge soap today! This is the outline of my plan (feels like calling a pocket when playing pool  )
> 
> Ever since I 'un-vented' my tree design, I've been itching to try it with more branches, and some kind of canopy.  The part that gives me pause is I don't want to lose the minimalist style, which I love.
> 
> ...



That sounds awesome and I can't wait to see the result!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 3, 2021)

szaza said:


> That sounds awesome and I can't wait to see the result!


Thanks!  Ooh and I just had another idea - I've been really wanting to make an updated version of my Gardener's Soap since I've learned a lot since then, but I didn't really have a good excuse since there's still plenty left.  But since I'll need to mix the oils from scratch for the challenge rather than using masterbatch (since I'll be using infused oils), it's the perfect opportunity to try it!

I also have some dried hibiscus flowers that I've been looking for an excuse to use; I wonder is there any way I could use those as the exfoliating element (incorporated amongst the blossoms) instead of the coffee grounds I used previously...?  I guess they'll tend to go brown pretty fast in the batter


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have never made soap dough!  I didn’t even know what an extruder was until about 2 months ago.  Can I make it from salted out soap?


Not so sure about salted-out soap. IME it's too soft in the beginning to keep any shape by its own, and after a few days of (more or less uneven, distorting) drying, it becomes greasy and/or crumbly.
But my recent pastime with _not_ salted-out, but just soaked soap shreds is promising enough to be a lo-fi soap dough replacement. And should be easy enough to try out by anyone with a surplus bar of soap and a cheese grater.


----------



## earlene (Jun 3, 2021)

@szaza, I just want to clarify one of the rules which states that the soap has to be made after the challenge thread is posted.  Is it okay to incorporate a portion of older soap, say embeds or shreds from previously made soap.  You did mention soap dough, which I assume can have come from our soap dough stash (previously made), but I just want to be sure these possible sources of ingredients are acceptable.


----------



## szaza (Jun 3, 2021)

earlene said:


> @szaza, I just want to clarify one of the rules which states that the soap has to be made after the challenge thread is posted.  Is it okay to incorporate a portion of older soap, say embeds or shreds from previously made soap.  You did mention soap dough, which I assume can have come from our soap dough stash (previously made), but I just want to be sure these possible sources of ingredients are acceptable.


That's an excellent point! The way I interpret that rule is that only the final soap should be made after the challenge thread is posted, I think the ingredients (soap dough/shreds) can be made before. 
I think the main goal of that rule is to prevent someone from entering an old soap that fits the criteria, so as long as the creative process was done especially for this challenge it should be ok (but I could be wrong)

@Tara_H as you expected, hibiscus turns brown in soap (unfortunately)..


----------



## earlene (Jun 3, 2021)

szaza said:


> That's an excellent point! The way I interpret that rule is that only the final soap should be made after the challenge thread is posted, I think the ingredients (soap dough/shreds) can be made before.
> I think the main goal of that rule is to prevent someone from entering an old soap that fits the criteria, so as long as the creative process was done especially for this challenge it should be ok (but I could be wrong)


Well, you are the hostess in charge of this month's challenge, so I think we should go with your ruling on the matter!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Thanks!  Ooh and I just had another idea - I've been really wanting to make an updated version of my Gardener's Soap since I've learned a lot since then, but I didn't really have a good excuse since there's still plenty left.  But since I'll need to mix the oils from scratch for the challenge rather than using masterbatch (since I'll be using infused oils), it's the perfect opportunity to try it!
> 
> I also have some dried hibiscus flowers that I've been looking for an excuse to use; I wonder is there any way I could use those as the exfoliating element (incorporated amongst the blossoms) instead of the coffee grounds I used previously...?  I guess they'll tend to go brown pretty fast in the batter


Dried hibiscus petals do turn poop brown in soap. And hibiscus tea also turns brown but the resulting soap is not brown. But both would certainly fulfill the “from the garden” requirement of the challenge.

I already had two garden related soap designs in the works so I think I’ll do this challenge. But not going to commit just yet.


----------



## peachymoon (Jun 4, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW 
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!


----------



## linne1gi (Jun 4, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> 1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden
> 2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
> 3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
> 4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
> ...


13. I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 4, 2021)

. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!! 
13. I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in. 
14.


----------



## linne1gi (Jun 4, 2021)

dibbles said:


> . Marsi -  soaping in the garden
> 2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
> 3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
> 4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
> ...


#13 - linne1gi


----------



## earlene (Jun 4, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.
15.


----------



## gladysjones (Jun 4, 2021)

I can't see the inspiration photos...?  it just takes me to an ig login page, but I'm not sure if I am advanced enough for this anyway. Sounds complicated.  I am anxious to see all the gorgeous soaps you guys come up with tho!!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Primrose (Jun 5, 2021)

Yes, I was just about to say - I can't see the inspiration pictures! I just get this page 







I love the idea of this challenge though, can't wait to see what everyone comes up with


----------



## Marsi (Jun 5, 2021)

gladysjones said:


> I can't see the inspiration photos...?  it just takes me to an ig login page, but I'm not sure if I am advanced enough for this anyway. Sounds complicated.  I am anxious to see all the gorgeous soaps you guys come up with tho!!! Good luck everyone!





Primrose said:


> Yes, I was just about to say - I can't see the inspiration pictures! I just get this page
> 
> 
> 
> I love the idea of this challenge though, can't wait to see what everyone comes up with



i took some screenshots
hope this works
*edit* i have to make multiple posts
more than 5 pictures and
computer says 



szaza said:


> *Here’s some inspiration for the design:*
> 
> First some florals:
> 
> Piped soap and soap dough:









szaza said:


> A brush embroidery like technique (I think):









szaza said:


> A column pour:









szaza said:


> Soap Stencils:









szaza said:


> A stunning MP example:


----------



## Marsi (Jun 5, 2021)

szaza said:


> And some other inspiration:
> 
> Like trees:








szaza said:


> Or fruit:








szaza said:


> Or veggies:








szaza said:


> Or bees:








szaza said:


> Or some piped cacti:


----------



## szaza (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks @Marsi ! 
I'm so sorry you couldn't see the pictures @gladysjones and @Primrose ! I logged out and tried to look at them and it worked, so I assumed it would work for everyone, but apparently I was wrong..

Oh and @gladysjones please don't be discouraged! This is an inspiration challenge, which means you can do whatever you feel comfortable doing, as long as it's inspired by a garden


----------



## gladysjones (Jun 5, 2021)

szaza said:


> Thanks @Marsi !
> I'm so sorry you couldn't see the pictures @gladysjones and @Primrose ! I logged out and tried to look at them and it worked, so I assumed it would work for everyone, but apparently I was wrong..
> 
> Oh and @gladysjones please don't be discouraged! This is an inspiration challenge, which means you can do whatever you feel comfortable doing, as long as it's inspired by a garden


Yes. Ty @Marsi !  And those epics are wow ! So pretty.  Love the green apple one. Youre right @szaza I'll think about it. See if I can come up with something.   Is there a deadline for registering?


----------



## szaza (Jun 5, 2021)

gladysjones said:


> Yes. Ty @Marsi !  And those epics are wow ! So pretty.  Love the green apple one. Youre right @szaza I'll think about it. See if I can come up with something.   Is there a deadline for registering?


Rules and deadlines are in the first post of this thread, you can sign up until the entry thread closes


----------



## Miffybear (Jun 6, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> The different shades of pink will (haha, loving my optimism here  ) be created by making small batches of soap with varying concentrations of dock root which has been dug up from our garden. Husband has learned to identify it and is very usefully digging them up and gifting me bundles of roots.


I must have missed this one somewhere, dock roots can make a pink colour? How do you do this?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 6, 2021)

Miffybear said:


> I must have missed this one somewhere, dock roots can make a pink colour? How do you do this?


There are a few threads about it - I think this is the one that gave me the idea:





						Natural Raspberry Pink Soap
					

"Rumex crispis" is a weed that grows just about every where in the world. Use the roots to make an oil infusion. The result is a lovely raspberry pink soap. Read all about how to do it in this article:  https://sapuhusid.blogspot.com/2010/07/raspberry-pink-soap-yellow-dock.html  Here is a...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




So far I've got muted shades of pink from it, the third soap in this post is an example:





						SMF May 2021 Challenge - One Pot Wonder
					

Thanks, I will definitely participate in future... and I will make this one again at some point!




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




I did an infused batch yesterday with very fresh root, shredded as finely as my food processor will manage, and re-using the previously infused oil to see if I can get a double dose of colour in it.  It's currently draining.


----------



## Marsi (Jun 6, 2021)

@Miffybear @Tara_H
to add to the pink, rhubarb is in the same family as yellow dock

an oil extraction of these roots will yield a yellow extract that turns pink in alkali/soap

this is my rhubarb root pink soap
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/attachments/opw-salt-rhubarb-jpg.57986
Sorrel root extract should also go pink in soap

*tl;dr
family Polygonaceae, subfamily Polygonoideae, tribe Rumicaea
Rhubarb is genus Rheum
Bitter Dock and Sorrel are genus Rumex


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 6, 2021)

Marsi said:


> this is my rhubarb root pink soap
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/attachments/opw-salt-rhubarb-jpg.57986


Very pretty!

I'm afraid I'm too much of a fan of eating rhubarb to dig it up for dye! But I think I'll get where I want to be with the dock and some experimentation.


----------



## Miffybear (Jun 6, 2021)

@Tara_H thank you!


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 7, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month.  I am having soapy withdrawal.  
15.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 7, 2021)

I have 'sort of' tried this theme using some small columns in a slab mold... I actually did 3 different designs and while they look really nice, it wasn't what I was going for.  Not sure my skills are suited for this challenge - it's definitely harder than it sounds.  Anxiously awaiting to see what others do - both entries and non entries.


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 8, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month. I am having soapy withdrawal.  
15. Violets2217- I can’t ignore this post any longer, I’m giving it a shot!
16.


----------



## szaza (Jun 9, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I have 'sort of' tried this theme using some small columns in a slab mold... I actually did 3 different designs and while they look really nice, it wasn't what I was going for.  Not sure my skills are suited for this challenge - it's definitely harder than it sounds.  Anxiously awaiting to see what others do - both entries and non entries.


I'm curious to see what you did! I'm also pretty sure you can do this challenge. It's an inspiration challenge and you're free to make any soap that you feel you can/want to make. Please remember the inspiration photo's are there for inspiration, not for exact replication. They've been made by extraordinary soapers. If you can recreate them, that's fine, but the goal of this challenge is to come up with something you'd like to create and feel good about with the theme of the challenge in mind.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 10, 2021)

I am trying so many new-to-me techniques on this challenge, that I am withholding my entry until I actually finish the soap (it is already 3 days in the making LOL). I wish I took pictures along the way for my own documentation on what I did.

So far it is working out fine. Had to order a few things. I am not very creative at all normally, but as soon as I saw the challenge, I came up with my inspiration. Hope my right brain is working properly this time LOL.

It will only yield 4 bars, but I feel like with all the work it will be "that will be $150 ma'am. Yes, each" LOL.


----------



## szaza (Jun 10, 2021)

Oooooh I can't wait to see and hear all about the soaps, the inspiration and the process @Catscankim !


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 12, 2021)

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14. Vikingchick......ok, I’m in! Still waiting for inspiration to strike, but I have time, right? 
15.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 12, 2021)

glendam said:


> You will be missed!


Don't rejoice too soon! I just thought it'd be extra clever to _just not register_. I still can be (and am!) inspired by the _challenge_, but without having to worry about the _competition_ (particularly the most difficult part: voting in the end ).

Now I've come up with something that might well be competition-worthy. I'm undecided if I should be true to my former decision, and just post it here, outside the official challenge – or register & keep it secret until the submission thread will be opened…


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 12, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Now I've come up with something that might well be competition-worthy. I'm undecided if I should be true to my former decision, and just post it here, outside the official challenge – or register & keep it secret until the submission thread will be opened…


Go for it! I mean, you’ll probably at least beat me!


----------



## glendam (Jun 12, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Don't rejoice too soon! I just thought it'd be extra clever to _just not register_. I still can be (and am!) inspired by the _challenge_, but without having to worry about the _competition_ (particularly the most difficult part: voting in the end ).
> 
> Now I've come up with something that might well be competition-worthy. I'm undecided if I should be true to my former decision, and just post it here, outside the official challenge – or register & keep it secret until the submission thread will be opened…


So you mean to tell me that the way to come up with, and decide on a design idea, nay, the way to make an actual soap entry, is to decide not to sign up Initially?  I may have done this backwards then.
whatever you decide to do, I look forward to seeing it


----------



## earlene (Jun 12, 2021)

Corrected sign-up list based on sign-ups from previous page:

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month. I am having soapy withdrawal.
15. Violets2217- I can’t ignore this post any longer, I’m giving it a shot!
16. Vikingchick......ok, I’m in! Still waiting for inspiration to strike, but I have time, right? 
17.
18.



bookreader451 said:


> 1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden
> 2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
> 3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
> 4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
> ...





violets2217 said:


> 1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden
> 2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
> 3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
> 4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
> ...





VikingChick said:


> 1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden
> 2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
> 3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
> 4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
> ...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 13, 2021)

Corrected sign-up list based on sign-ups from previous page:

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month. I am having soapy withdrawal.
15. Violets2217- I can’t ignore this post any longer, I’m giving it a shot!
16. Vikingchick......ok, I’m in! Still waiting for inspiration to strike, but I have time, right? 
17. With a tip of the hat to @Tara_H I’m making my first soap dough right now.
18.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 13, 2021)

szaza said:


> I'm curious to see what you did! I'm also pretty sure you can do this challenge. It's an inspiration challenge and you're free to make any soap that you feel you can/want to make. Please remember the inspiration photo's are there for inspiration, not for exact replication. They've been made by extraordinary soapers. If you can recreate them, that's fine, but the goal of this challenge is to come up with something you'd like to create and feel good about with the theme of the challenge in mind.



Thanks for the encouragement... I still may do something yet!  Here is one of the column pours I did - it didn't quite turn out the way I hoped but I think of Irises when I look at.
0


----------



## dibbles (Jun 13, 2021)

Sign-up list:

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month. I am having soapy withdrawal.
15. Violets2217- I can’t ignore this post any longer, I’m giving it a shot!
16. Vikingchick......ok, I’m in! Still waiting for inspiration to strike, but I have time, right? 
17. Mobjack Bay - With a tip of the hat to @Tara_H I’m making my first soap dough right now.
18.


----------



## szaza (Jun 13, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Thanks for the encouragement... I still may do something yet!  Here is one of the column pours I did - it didn't quite turn out the way I hoped but I think of Irises when I look at.
> 0View attachment 58458


Those are beautiful!!


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 13, 2021)

Sorry I messed up the signup list........thanks for fixing it, @earlene And @Mobjack Bay!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 13, 2021)

Sign-up list:

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month. I am having soapy withdrawal.
15. Violets2217- I can’t ignore this post any longer, I’m giving it a shot!
16. Vikingchick......ok, I’m in! Still waiting for inspiration to strike, but I have time, right? 
17. Mobjack Bay - With a tip of the hat to @Tara_H I’m making my first soap dough right now.
18. The Phoenix - The challenge will be executing my inspired vision…but I will give it a shot. 
19.


----------



## earlene (Jun 13, 2021)

Phase one of my Garden Inspiration soap is in the mold along with a couple others for another project.  No gelling in store for these, as they will be parts of another planned soap (or soaps), so can gel later if I CPOP the final phase.  

Time now to do something to relieve the thumb pain.  Yesterday it hurt the entire day, but was good this morning; now it hurts again.  I am trying to use it normally, but too much of that does cause pain, as do some of the strengthening exercises.  It will get better eventually, of course, but in the meantime it makes me hope I don't ever need another surgery on hands, especially not a thumb ever again.



SPowers said:


> Here is one of the column pours I did - it didn't quite turn out the way I hoped but I think of Irises when I look at.
> View attachment 58458


SPowers, definitely an Irises.  Gorgeous.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 13, 2021)

Sign-up list:

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month. I am having soapy withdrawal.
15. Violets2217- I can’t ignore this post any longer, I’m giving it a shot!
16. Vikingchick......ok, I’m in! Still waiting for inspiration to strike, but I have time, right? 
17. Mobjack Bay - With a tip of the hat to @Tara_H I’m making my first soap dough right now.
18. The Phoenix - The challenge will be executing my inspired vision…but I will give it a shot.
19. slpowers - ok... will give this one a go!


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Jun 14, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Sign-up list:
> 
> 1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden
> 2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
> ...


20. Nona's Farm - I need a challenge and there are so many possibilities.


----------



## szaza (Jun 14, 2021)

Sign-up list:

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month. I am having soapy withdrawal.
15. Violets2217- I can’t ignore this post any longer, I’m giving it a shot!
16. Vikingchick......ok, I’m in! Still waiting for inspiration to strike, but I have time, right? 
17. Mobjack Bay - With a tip of the hat to @Tara_H I’m making my first soap dough right now.
18. The Phoenix - The challenge will be executing my inspired vision…but I will give it a shot.
19. SPowers - ok... will give this one a go!
20. Nona's Farm - I need a challenge and there are so many possibilities.


----------



## szaza (Jun 14, 2021)

earlene said:


> Time now to do something to relieve the thumb pain. Yesterday it hurt the entire day, but was good this morning; now it hurts again. I am trying to use it normally, but too much of that does cause pain, as do some of the strengthening exercises. It will get better eventually, of course, but in the meantime it makes me hope I don't ever need another surgery on hands, especially not a thumb ever again.


I'm sorry you're still in pain from your surgery! I'm sure it will get better with time, but in the meantime it must be annoying that something you like doing elicits pain.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 14, 2021)

Phase one complete. Now comes the hard part...


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 14, 2021)

What are the photo requirements for this challenge? I read the rules and see that the actual requirements are quite loose, but I want to make sure I know the submission requirements.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 14, 2021)

This month's challenge thread appears quite quiet … everyone secretly working on their own at mind-blowing designs  I've got an idea too, but I've now definitely decided to not officially take part. My project lives from the story behind it, I feel that a mere submission photo wouldn't do it justice. That's why I'm out-sourcing my deeds instead into a thread that fits perfectly into the “Photo Gallery” subforum:




__





						Garden-inspired Guessing Game
					

Guess what's happening here! I let the photos speak for themselves, once after another in loose succession. Until the very end, when I'll also include motivation/context, the recipe, and various comments.  (My kind-of-contribution to the June 2021 “Garden-inspired” soap challenge. Too much of...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## MrsZ (Jun 14, 2021)

I made my first challenge attempt today! Can't wait to see how it turned out. I'm sure it won't be too impressive to anyone but me as it's my first time using Micas even, but I'm sure I will be happy with it. 

On another note, the FO I used is STRONG! It's a nice smell, but I think I may still be sick if it lingers too long. And it's almost 100 degrees with high humidity so I can't just open the windows and air out the house. Maybe time to go out and swim for a bit.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 14, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> This month's challenge thread appears quite quiet … everyone secretly working on their own at mind-blowing designs  I've got an idea too, but I've now definitely decided to not officially take part. My project lives from the story behind it, I feel that a mere submission photo wouldn't do it justice. That's why I'm out-sourcing my deeds instead into a thread that fits perfectly into the “Photo Gallery” subforum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My submission is very story dependent. Don’t bow out yet…


----------



## amd (Jun 14, 2021)

I made my lye solution over lunch, and figured out my plan. I only have one go at this and tonight is the only time I have to do it. Let's hope the piping gods are smiling favorably on me.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 14, 2021)

amd said:


> I made my lye solution over lunch, and figured out my plan. I only have one go at this and tonight is the only time I have to do it. Let's hope the piping gods are smiling favorably on me.


I’m in the same boat. Errr, garden. I haven’t piped soap in a year-ish. It’ll be very interesting. And it’s supposed to be almost 100 degrees today. Eek.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 14, 2021)

I piped phase two of my challenge soap. Phase three and four happen tomorrow. And them I’m done.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 14, 2021)

Stupid question: what is this “piping”?


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 14, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Stupid question: what is this “piping”?


You use the same tools as "piping" frosting on cake, but instead of frosting you use soap batter...on soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 15, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Thanks for the encouragement... I still may do something yet!  Here is one of the column pours I did - it didn't quite turn out the way I hoped but I think of Irises when I look at.
> 0View attachment 58458


OMG that 's  just STUNNING'


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 15, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> You use the same tools as "piping" frosting on cake, but instead of frosting you use soap batter...on soap.


Thanks. That makes more sense than plumbing work, or smoking foliage of plants that (more or less accidentally) grew beneath your bird feeders. English class in school taught us 19th century literature, but not confectioner's craft.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 15, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> What are the photo requirements for this challenge? I read the rules and see that the actual requirements are quite loose, but I want to make sure I know the submission requirements.


Does “one garden inspired ingredient in your soap” mean we should include a garden inspired ingredient in the recipe?


----------



## earlene (Jun 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Thanks. That makes more sense than plumbing work, or smoking foliage of plants that (more or less accidentally) grew beneath your bird feeders. English class in school taught us 19th century literature, but not confectioner's craft.



I usually get sunflowers below my bird feeders.   



Mobjack Bay said:


> Does “one garden inspired ingredient in your soap” mean we should include a garden inspired ingredient in the recipe?



I am glad you brought that up because I totally forgot that aspect!  Glad I am still only in phase 1 of my project.  There is still time.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 15, 2021)

earlene said:


> I usually get sunflowers below my bird feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you brought that up because I totally forgot that aspect!  Glad I am still only in phase 1 of my project.  There is still time.



So many choices, waiting for my creativeness to kick in.  Practiced pipping & made soap dough after I realized my left over soap I put in my little molds that I didn't un mold, are great for soap dough.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 15, 2021)

An I thought I read the instructions thoroughly this time!  But I too missed the 'garden inspired' ingredient.  That may tax my brain beyond it's capability!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 15, 2021)

SPowers said:


> An I thought I read the instructions thoroughly this time!  But I too missed the 'garden inspired' ingredient.  That may tax my brain beyond it's capability!


This reminds me to mention that there was a rules change, in case anyone kind of skimmed over the rules and didn't notice it. Once you add a picture of your soap the entry thread there is no changing it later.


----------



## earlene (Jun 15, 2021)

My primary garden ingredient (from my raised beds) is now infusing in almond oil, using the heat infusion method in a Bain Marie set-up.  I am using half of what I gathered this morning.  The other half will be soup either today or tomorrow.

I gathered a bit more of another garden ingredient from the front yard on a whim, and have yet to figure out how I will incorporate that one in such a way that it is attractive.  This is getting fun.  Thank you , @szaza.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 15, 2021)

I harvested a large bunch of thyme from my garden yesterday. It won't be an ingredient in the challenge (that ingredient has already been incorporated) but wondered if anyone has ever used oil infused or juiced thyme in a CP soap. Thoughts? If not, I'll be infusing it anyway for cooking. 

Got out of bed at 5:45 because I couldn't sleep. Spent a good amount of time trimming my roses and putting them in vases. Felt good to be outside before it reaches 100 degrees today. Ugh. 

What a bounty! I'll post a photo later.


----------



## szaza (Jun 15, 2021)

@The_Phoenix the entry picture can be whatever you like as long as it's true to how the soap looks in real life (so no filters etc.). There's no minimum required amount of soaps in your picture, so you could only show one or your whole batch, whatever showcases your design the best.

@Mobjack Bay  yup, the way that rule was intended was that the "garden inspired ingredient" is part of your recipe. It can be as simple or as complicated as you want to make it (floral infused oils, veggies, aloe, goat milk, eggs...). It doesn't have to be from your own garden, because not everybody has one. I just wanted to really get the garden in the soap and honestly, I didn't count on everyone going crazy with these super complicated designs - WHICH  I'M LOVING by the way! 

@SPowers I understand that incorporating a new ingredient into an already complicated design is not easy. If you're uncertain about what you could add to not mess up your design, please ask in the thread and we'll figure something out together. The rules were made to encourage creativity, not to stifle it.

I would also like to clarify that not being allowed to post pictures of your entry soap before posting on the entry thread doesn't mean you're not allowed to talk about your soap, please keep sharing any ideas, troubles or insecurities you come across along the way!


----------



## amd (Jun 15, 2021)

earlene said:


> I am glad you brought that up because I totally forgot that aspect!


I almost forgot and had to add mine last minute before making the soap. Hopefully it qualifies.

I got my soap made! I still need to work on portioning out for piping, as I had way too much piping reserved and I could have used that as base soap in the mold. Oh well. It went into small cavity molds and we'll use those around the house for hand washing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 15, 2021)

Sunflower oil for “garden inspired“?  I wasn’t very adventurous with my first soap dough, but I guess I could always knead in some garden variety plant colorant.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 15, 2021)

Because this is such an open challenge, it's tough to share much because we're not all making the same go at a single design. This just feels like more of a solitary challenge, which isn't a bad thing. 

Anyway, the roses I clipped from my bushes this morning.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm still in the infusing stage! Which is not so exciting to talk about... Curiously though the oil is going very red, which normally isn't meant to happen *until after adding the lye.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 15, 2021)

I haven’t been thinking in terms of pastel colors for my challenge soap, but here’s my garden-inspired ingredient solution.  From left to right: indigo infused oil, spinach powder in oil or water, annatto oil, paprika oil, rhubarb root oil plus madder tea.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 15, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I harvested a large bunch of thyme from my garden yesterday. It won't be an ingredient in the challenge (that ingredient has already been incorporated) but wondered if anyone has ever used oil infused or juiced thyme in a CP soap. Thoughts?


I've once had the chance to use chemical-grade thymol (the main component in the odour of thyme, savoury, ajwain etc.), and added it to CP soap. Would not use again, it nearly broke me of my affection to these spices. No idea though how the EO/herb itself survives saponification.



szaza said:


> not being allowed to post pictures of your entry soap before posting on the entry thread doesn't mean you're not allowed to talk about your soap, please keep sharing any ideas, troubles or insecurities you come across along the way!


My idea/trouble/insecurity is that I'm still not far enough into my silent-film slide show to safely rule out a change of mind, to eventually sign up for the competition…


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 15, 2021)

Is there a minimum number of bars required for this competition?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 15, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Is there a minimum number of bars required for this competition?


Nope  Which might be a good thing for me. My first attempt wasn’t so successful and it’s not nearly as complicated as what I expect is going on elsewhere.


----------



## szaza (Jun 16, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> My idea/trouble/insecurity is that I'm still not far enough into my silent-film slide show to safely rule out a change of mind, to eventually sign up for the competition…


Well, I'm curious to see what you come up with!



Mobjack Bay said:


> Is there a minimum number of bars required for this competition?


I guess the minimum is one   although now that I wrote that down I'm starting to wonder if half a bar could technically be part of a challenge...


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 16, 2021)

I wonder at what point one draws the line between half a bar and a small bar?


----------



## SPowers (Jun 16, 2021)

Does coconut milk count as a garden inspired ingredient?  And whatever ingredient is chosen, does it have to relate to the story of the soap design in some way?  I always use Coconut milk and I have some infused oil sitting on the shelf but neither would relate to what I'm thinking in terms of a design - they would just be additions to the recipe.


----------



## earlene (Jun 16, 2021)

Another question:

I hope it is okay to use a substitute, or that is to say, a stand-in for another plant.  Specifically, what I mean is, my inspiration garden is not my own garden, and I don't currently have access to said garden.  So I am using a plant from my own garden to substitute for a plant (not the same genus, however) as an ingredient in an infused oil. Will this be acceptable as a garden ingredient?

It just occurred to my that I can actually use some flower petals from another plant that I am pretty sure is in the inspiration garden, that are also in bloom in mine right now.  They only just started blooming this past week, so I did not realize I would be able to use them, so I'll go gather some petals and see if I can preserve them as an ingredient.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 16, 2021)

My understanding is that the inspiration garden can be any garden, and that the garden ingredient doesn't necessarily have to match the garden inspiration. For example, I could have a soap with pumpkin design elements, but the garden ingredient I choose to use could be raspberry tea as a liquid. Since the rules said that the inspiration could be anything - including insects - I think this is correct - @szaza?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 16, 2021)

For my garden inspiration i've saved from last season organic: Rose Peddles' Lavender Flower' Sage' Rosemary I'll implement these in my soap.  
Finally the creative forces kicked in & I have a plan, however what I have in my minds eye & finished soap may not be the same.


----------



## szaza (Jun 16, 2021)

@SPowers the ingredient should be inspired by a garden, an ingredient that you add to all your soaps isn't really inspired by this challenge, so I'd encourage you to look a bit further. The infused oils sound nice!

@earlene that's more than ok and a whole lot more than the challenge asked for! 

@dibbles you're absolutely right! I wanted to add another layer to the challenge, but I don't want it to become impossible to execute. The 'garden inspired ingredient'  doesn't have to come from the same inspiration as the theme of the soap (although obviously it's cool if it is!)


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 17, 2021)

Sign-up list:

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month. I am having soapy withdrawal.
15. Violets2217- I can’t ignore this post any longer, I’m giving it a shot!
16. Vikingchick......ok, I’m in! Still waiting for inspiration to strike, but I have time, right? 
17. Mobjack Bay - With a tip of the hat to @Tara_H I’m making my first soap dough right now.
18. The Phoenix - The challenge will be executing my inspired vision…but I will give it a shot.
19. SPowers - ok... will give this one a go!
20. Nona's Farm - I need a challenge and there are so many possibilities.
21. MarnieSoapien - I found inspiration!


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 17, 2021)

I finally figured out what I want to do!  I have looked at all my gardens, my roses are in full bloom, my delphinium is swaying in the breeze and the clematis is towering the side of my house, and I am going savory


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 17, 2021)

@The_Phoenix Beautiful roses! And your kitchen is


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 17, 2021)

I was hoping to make some soap before work this morning, but I only got as far as straining the oil...




Hopefully by the weekend I'll get a bit more time for soapy things!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 18, 2021)

Finished my entry last night. The first time I met my “one and done” plan.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 18, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> @The_Phoenix Beautiful roses! And your kitchen is


Thank you! The blue cabinets are a conversation piece. Really fun. We redid the kitchen in November because the old countertop literally fell apart.


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 18, 2021)

This challenge seems to be a bit more intimidating's than the others. So many options... kinda scarey! I got my Nurture Soap order with my colors… this is always my favorite part of unboxing my orders from them:



and I have an Amazon order coming today with some tools I’m thinking of using for phase 2! Lol! Like I have a plan or something…  This challenge did inspire me to put this together for my kitchen window!


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 18, 2021)

@violets2217 ive only ordered from them once so far, but this is what I got......I guess because I live in Texas!


----------



## KimW (Jun 18, 2021)

Entry thread opens tomorrow??!!!!!


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 18, 2021)

I just went to strain my infused oils….and found THIS!!!


----------



## KimW (Jun 18, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> I just went to strain my infused oils….and found THIS!!!


Awe naaaoooohhhh!!!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 18, 2021)

KimW said:


> Entry thread opens tomorrow??!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 58619


Say it isn't so! I have exactly none of it made yet! Just plenty of infusing and pondering, as I suspect is the case with many on the thread...


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 18, 2021)

KimW said:


> Awe naaaoooohhhh!!!


Back to square one. Good thing I have plenty of herbs.


----------



## Marsi (Jun 18, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> Back to square one. Good thing I have plenty of herbs.



you are so positive!

i would be all 

important tip: use a weight to keep the herbs fully under the oil

another tip: briefly blanch the herbs before infusing
(not cooking, just a quick dip into boiling water and into ice water to cool quickly - this helps get rid of surface molds and bacteria)

optional tip: gently heat the oil and herb blend
(heating the oil drives off some water from the herbs, reduces the chance of nasties growing and speeds up the infusion)


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 18, 2021)

@Marsi Thank you! Obviously I’m still learning here.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 18, 2021)

@VikingChick Clever you just skipped all the oil blend, colour/fragrance and saponification steps, and went without detour from fresh herbs to the mould 

On a serious (still not very comforting) note: we can be so glad that fungi exist and clean everything up after we wasteful animals/plants have left our mortal remains everywhere. The nutrient cycle is a formidable example of a chicken-egg paradox: if fungi wouldn't supply plants with all the micro-nutrients and minerals liberated from rotting biomass, nothing would grow (to have the chance to rot afterwards).


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 18, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @VikingChick Clever you just skipped all the oil blend, colour/fragrance and saponification steps, and went without detour from fresh herbs to the mould


Hahaha!!

You’re so right on microbiological life, though! ALL life on earth complements each other. I remember 15(ish) years ago when my kids were young, when having a sterile house was the goal and being a germophobe mom was a badge of honor. I was like, let them eat dirt! What doesn’t kill you makes you stronger.  (Well, unless youre immunosuppressed, in which case none of what I said applies, but that’s a VERY small percentage of the population.)


----------



## MrsZ (Jun 18, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> I was like, let them eat dirt! What doesn’t kill you makes you stronger.


This is exactly how I was raised, and how I try to raise my kids.  Well, unless they are trying to eat a cow patty. Then I intervene.


----------



## MrsZ (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm here looking to see if the entry thread is up yet, and realized I haven't photographed my entry yet.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 19, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> I'm here looking to see if the entry thread is up yet, and realized I haven't photographed my entry yet.


The entry thread time to open is 11:59 GMT, and since szaza is in Belgium it probably will be at least tomorrow before it’s open.


----------



## szaza (Jun 20, 2021)

Sorry for the delay, the entry thread is now online and I can't wait to see what you all came up with!




__





						Entry Thread for the June 2021 SMF Challenge - Garden Inspired
					

This is the Entry thread for the June 2021 SMF Soap Challenge - Garden Inspired. Please post your entry photos in this thread. Please remember not to post your entry photos anywhere else until after the challenge is finished. You can not use any photos that you have shared elsewhere already...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## glendam (Jun 20, 2021)

Has anyone ever used real grass in soap?  I have heard about using wheat grass powder, but I am curious about fresh real grass clippings, probably stick blended in lye water.


----------



## szaza (Jun 20, 2021)

I haven't used real grass, but have used pureed and frozen pandan leaves, which worked great. I think with fresh grass you could use a similar approach: puree them with some demineralized water if necessary and freeze. Make your soap with a 50% lye solution and add the frozen grass puree at trace to come up to your normal water amount. I did experience some acceleration with this method, so be cautious!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 20, 2021)

Sign-up list:

1. Marsi -  soaping in the garden 
2. Tara_H - I was hoping for an inspiration challenge!
3. Vicki C - my two favorite pastimes!
4. Jersey Girl- Gardening and Soaping are my two favorite things!
5. dibbles - so many options!
6. Glendam - this sounds like so much fun
7. MrsZ - I really want to try this!
8. AMD - anything to avoid weeding my actual garden...
9. Peachy Clean Soap - This is gonna be challenging & fun.
10. earlene - Soap making has been added my therapy plan for my thumb per my OT; and I have a vision
11. KimW
12. peachymoon - I was gonna sit this one out, but there are so many inspirational green thumbs in my family that it felt so wrong!!
13. linne1gi - I’m not much of a gardener but I do love flowers, so count me in.
14.bookreader451 - okay going to try harder this month. I am having soapy withdrawal.
15. Violets2217- I can’t ignore this post any longer, I’m giving it a shot!
16. Vikingchick......ok, I’m in! Still waiting for inspiration to strike, but I have time, right? 
17. Mobjack Bay - With a tip of the hat to @Tara_H I’m making my first soap dough right now.
18. The Phoenix - The challenge will be executing my inspired vision…but I will give it a shot.
19. SPowers - ok... will give this one a go!
20. Nona's Farm - I need a challenge and there are so many possibilities.
21. MarnieSoapien - I found inspiration!
22. ResolvableOwl - This soap will NOT be gluten-free.
23.


----------



## glendam (Jun 20, 2021)

szaza said:


> I haven't used real grass, but have used pureed and frozen pandan leaves, which worked great. I think with fresh grass you could use a similar approach: puree them with some demineralized water if necessary and freeze. Make your soap with a 50% lye solution and add the frozen grass puree at trace to come up to your normal water amount. I did experience some acceleration with this method, so be cautious!


Thank you! Pandan leaf is the name of one of my favorite diners, I had no clue it was the name of an actual plant so I looked it up just now.   Did it color your soap green?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 20, 2021)

glendam said:


> Did it color your soap green?


Not @szaza, but yes it does. Extra bonus to the fabulous nutty vanilla scent (that carries over to some degree into the soap too, though it fades over time). But it'll depend on if you are at home in Southeast Asia if you can let this be vaild as “garden inspired”


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 20, 2021)

After sending my dough and various and sundry accoutrements to Cali in the mail, I decided I just had to have extra mica, fondant cutters, and small cavity molds. I left the robe home for the sake of soap dough design freedom. I was almost out the door for the airport but had just enough time to watch a Vicki Frost YT. Amazon will deliver my new extruder tomorrow. Luckily, my son has cornstarch in his pantry


----------



## szaza (Jun 20, 2021)

glendam said:


> Thank you! Pandan leaf is the name of one of my favorite diners, I had no clue it was the name of an actual plant so I looked it up just now.   Did it color your soap green?


Yep, a very pretty green color that lasted quite well (not sure if I still have some in my stash..) 
The same method also worked for frozen spinach btw


----------



## glendam (Jun 20, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Not @szaza, but yes it does. Extra bonus to the fabulous nutty vanilla scent (that carries over to some degree into the soap too, though it fades over time). But it'll depend on if you are at home in Southeast Asia if you can let this be vaild as “garden inspired”


I don’t have any pandan leaf, but if anything I might use grass.  Still undecided if my first attempt should be the one though.  However, I believe the garden inspiration could be from any garden, not just our own. How cool that pandan smells like vanilla!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 20, 2021)

IMHO pandan even smells _better_ than vanilla (and it doesn't turn soap brown). “Vanilla” just a humble occidental attempt to describe that scent.

I can't wait to see your grass soap, regardless if you submit it into the challenge or not!


----------



## earlene (Jun 21, 2021)

glendam said:


> Has anyone ever used real grass in soap?  I have heard about using wheat grass powder, but I am curious about fresh real grass clippings, probably stick blended in lye water.


A couple of days ago, while sitting on the lawn and brushing my cat (to prevent her from swallowing so much hair and causing hairballs), I thought to myself "I wonder if I should use this instead of silk" in my lye solution.  I wasn't thinking about the grass, though.  But I don't see any reason to use a stick blender.  I would expect the grass would dissolve with stirring the same as corn silk does.  Perhaps, I would dry the grass first though, to speed up the process of dissolution.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 21, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Well I finally made that batch of soap for the challenge... And it came out brown! (Should have been pink  ) I think I have a bit of rethinking to do if I want to have an entry this month...


Ok apparently I panicked too soon, this morning it's pink! Kind of a cool purplish pink, almost lilac, but definitely pink.  

I made 6 bars so I'm keeping 3 or and have put 3 in the oven for late CPOP to see what effect it has.  I get the impression from these that they may have gelled a little in the centre and that the colour is stronger there, but don't want to risk the whole batch in case I'm wrong!


----------



## szaza (Jun 21, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Ok apparently I panicked too soon, this morning it's pink! Kind of a cool purplish pink, almost lilac, but definitely pink.
> 
> I made 6 bars so I'm keeping 3 or and have put 3 in the oven for late CPOP to see what effect it has.  I get the impression from these that they may have gelled a little in the centre and that the colour is stronger there, but don't want to risk the whole batch in case I'm wrong!



Wow that's an awesome color change!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 21, 2021)

It gets weirder! It occurred to me I could check for gel effect by cutting a bar in half - it's still brown in the centre! I'm really hoping it's an oxygen-related effect rather than heat since I need a fair bit of it for my design.  Since it's meant to be confetti I guess I'll have to grate some and see if the pink spreads over time...


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 21, 2021)

Why do I have a feeling voting is going to be really difficult this month?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 21, 2021)

MarnieSoapien said:


> Why do I have a feeling voting is going to be really difficult this month?


Oof, maybe it's a good tradition that voting will be difficult?



Tara_H said:


> It gets weirder! It occurred to me I could check for gel effect by cutting a bar in half - it's still brown in the centre! I'm really hoping it's an oxygen-related effect rather than heat since I need a fair bit of it for my design.  Since it's meant to be confetti I guess I'll have to grate some and see if the pink spreads over time...


I hope the best for your chameleon to eventually turn into the shade you're aiming for! If oxygen is helping, shredding should be the way to go, though @szaza seemed to not need it with her HP/alcohol extract efforts. (When everything else fails, you can still resort to “favourable” lighting conditions )
I'm half envious (but also half glad) that I didn't order alkanet with my last plant pigment order, otherwise I'd probably get in touch with it too – while I'm still deep enough into troubles with my own oxygen-dependent chimera after half a dozen of more or less disappointing results.


----------



## szaza (Jun 21, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl I never used yellowdock root like @Tara_H is using for her soap (if I understood correctly), so unfortunately I have no idea how it's supposed to behave... Some natural colorants (like alkanet) do need a bit of time for the pH to drop until the real color comes out, so that could maybe play a role?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 21, 2021)

So, I wasn't going to post yet again until it stabilised, but at last check it was quite purple!  Very curious now to see where it finishes up, I think I'm going to go ahead and use it for my original plan and see what happens. Very worst and it goes back to brown, I can always say it's autumn


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 21, 2021)

So, my soaps are done... I just need to pick which batch/bar I want to enter. Only two tries and both were successful, But I just like making soap! I think the most fun part of this challenge was the preparation! Some times I think I would make a great homesteader... foraging my land to feed my family... if only I like the outdoors a bit more. But harvesting my plant for my soap, and then getting the ingredients I needed from the plant for the soap... It was quite rewarding! I did buy pottery tools that I thought would work to enhance the soap, but alas no go! I'm sure I will find a use for them at a later date. 

On a side not, last challenge I lowered my SF to 3% and returned my lye percentage to my usual 33.3% of my base recipe that I'm starting to use for all my soaps. This challenge I had plenty of time to soap at room temp. This weekend I made 4 batches of soap with 4 new fragrances and prepped all ingredients the night before. So I was soaping very cool and not one of my batches accelerated too bad, some just thickened up a bit at end of pour. After I was done making soap I realized I was soooo pushing my luck because all my new FO's were flowery in some way, it could have been bad! But I really love that lowering the SF from 5% to 3% amazingly seems to speed up the process and makes such a hard bar of soap even after only 8-12 hours. I was able to unmold and cut some soaps the same day. I'll be able to wait a couple days maybe and clean up the soaps for pictures!


----------



## szaza (Jun 21, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> So, my soaps are done... I just need to pick which batch/bar I want to enter. Only two tries and both were successful, But I just like making soap! I think the most fun part of this challenge was the preparation! Some times I think I would make a great homesteader... foraging my land to feed my family... if only I like the outdoors a bit more. But harvesting my plant for my soap, and then getting the ingredients I needed from the plant for the soap... It was quite rewarding! I did buy pottery tools that I thought would work to enhance the soap, but alas no go! I'm sure I will find a use for them at a later date.
> 
> On a side not, last challenge I lowered my SF to 3% and returned my lye percentage to my usual 33.3% of my base recipe that I'm starting to use for all my soaps. This challenge I had plenty of time to soap at room temp. This weekend I made 4 batches of soap with 4 new fragrances and prepped all ingredients the night before. So I was soaping very cool and not one of my batches accelerated too bad, some just thickened up a bit at end of pour. After I was done making soap I realized I was soooo pushing my luck because all my new FO's were flowery in some way, it could have been bad! But I really love that lowering the SF from 5% to 3% amazingly seems to speed up the process and makes such a hard bar of soap even after only 8-12 hours. I was able to unmold and cut some soaps the same day. I'll be able to wait a couple days maybe and clean up the soaps for pictures!


Can't wait to see them @violets2217 !


----------



## glendam (Jun 21, 2021)

earlene said:


> A couple of days ago, while sitting on the lawn and brushing my cat (to prevent her from swallowing so much hair and causing hairballs), I thought to myself "I wonder if I should use this instead of silk" in my lye solution.  I wasn't thinking about the grass, though.  But I don't see any reason to use a stick blender.  I would expect the grass would dissolve with stirring the same as corn silk does.  Perhaps, I would dry the grass first though, to speed up the process of dissolution.


Thank you for the tips! I know a youtuber who uses her rabbit's fur in soap, they are angora rabbits though, and their fur is a type of wool.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 21, 2021)

Okay the entries so far are so nice!  I unmolded mine today.  It came out like the vision in my head but I definitely went in a different direction.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 21, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> Okay the entries so far are so nice!  I unmolded mine today.  It came out like the vision in my head but I definitely went in a different direction.


Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 21, 2021)

@szaza Whom to ask to replace the May entry challenge link in the forum header with the current entry thread?


----------



## MrsZ (Jun 21, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> I haven’t been making much soap at all the last month or so as my flower and vegetable gardens as well as the warm weather draw me outdoors most of the day this time of year. Lots of planting, weeding, dead heading, feeding and just admiring going on.  I chose this gorgeous Lantana as my inspiration. The colors are so incredibly vibrant and


Lantana is my absolute favorite flower! Your soap is so beautiful. You've captured the lantana colors perfectly.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 21, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> Lantana is my absolute favorite flower! Your soap is so beautiful. You've captured the lantana colors perfectly.


Agreed!!


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 21, 2021)

This is one of my soaping adventures this weekend… I couldn’t wait to cut them last night and today after work I impatiently routed the edges. This soap was encouraged by this challenge, but obviously not my entry.
This was my inspiration:



This is my soap! I’m pretty impressed by it, if I must say so myself… 6 out of 8 bars pretty well defined and actually look like butterflies, a new record for me. @TashaBird thanks for making pull through soaps look so fun and beautiful! This is all your doing!


----------



## szaza (Jun 22, 2021)

@bookreader451 now I'm really curious!!! 

@ResolvableOwl thanks for reminding me, I've sent the link to the people who change it, so the banner will get updated soon


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> This is one of my soaping adventures this weekend… I couldn’t wait to cut them last night and today after work I impatiently routed the edges. This soap was encouraged by this challenge, but obviously not my entry.
> This was my inspiration:
> View attachment 58696
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous! That disc is one of my favorites. Great colors and definition!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 22, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> This is one of my soaping adventures this weekend… I couldn’t wait to cut them last night and today after work I impatiently routed the edges. This soap was encouraged by this challenge, but obviously not my entry.
> This was my inspiration:
> View attachment 58696
> 
> ...


Oh, that color…


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Bring a selection of soap dough in various colours with you?    That could totally be done while hanging out and drinking wine...


That’d pretty much be my plan! Except I’ll have to make myself dinner.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Dried hibiscus petals do turn poop brown in soap. And hibiscus tea also turns brown but the resulting soap is not brown. But both would certainly fulfill the “from the garden” requirement of the challenge.
> 
> I already had two garden related soap designs in the works so I think I’ll do this challenge. But not going to commit just yet.


Well, technically you can’t grow a garden without poop! Guess it would depend on what aspect of gardening someone was representing.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2021)

I’m stumped by the ingredient part of the challenge. I’ve got a garden themed design in my creative cue. And, I could move it to the next-up position. But, my basic soap recipe is already prepped. I’ll have to try and think of a garden ingredient that I can add to the water, the batter, or on top.


----------



## KimW (Jun 22, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I’m stumped by the ingredient part of the challenge. I’ve got a garden themed design in my creative cue. And, I could move it to the next-up position. But, my basic soap recipe is already prepped. I’ll have to try and think of a garden ingredient that I can add to the water, the batter, or on top.


That was the hardest part for me too.  In the end it turned out to be a simple ingredient (egg), but I was flummoxed for some days!


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2021)

KimW said:


> That was the hardest part for me too.  In the end it turned out to be a simple ingredient (egg), but I was flummoxed for some days!


And an essential oil would be out, due to it’d be for fragrance, correct?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2021)

@TashaBird try to not overthink it. Fruit or veggie purée, juice, honey, poppy seeds or botanical powders would all work.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 22, 2021)

Rain water collected in the garden?


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2021)

dibbles said:


> @TashaBird try to not overthink it. Fruit or veggie purée, juice, honey, poppy seeds or botanical powders would all work.


All my oils, water, sugar, and lye are already measured. So, I’d have to add something at a phase that is remaining.
Has anyone used powdered or shredded loafah? Does it turn brown?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 22, 2021)

I've got Phase 1 done, on to phase two. I'm hoping this comes together as planed. Ive got about three to go.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 22, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> All my oils, water, sugar, and lye are already measured. So, I’d have to add something at a phase that is remaining.
> Has anyone used powdered or shredded loafah? Does it turn brown?



Ive used Loofah in my M&P foot scrub' stayed same color, didn't change though the M&P was colored.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> All my oils, water, sugar, and lye are already measured. So, I’d have to add something at a phase that is remaining.
> Has anyone used powdered or shredded loafah? Does it turn brown?


I see. I've only used loofah in M&P, so I can't give you any help there. Is there a powdered spice you could fit into your design?


----------



## KimW (Jun 22, 2021)

dibbles said:


> @TashaBird try to not overthink it. Fruit or veggie purée, juice, honey, poppy seeds or botanical powders would all work.


Honey!  I never thought of honey!  What's wrong with me?  It's in almost all my batches and I KNOW it's in my soap dough.  Yippeee!  I don't have to set aside time to learn about soaping with egg!  haaaaaaaaaaaa. YES.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 22, 2021)

@TashaBird ground loofa does work as an exfoliant/scrub. If ground finely, it does tend to make the batter a light tan or at least show up as tan specks - ideal for sand or dirt in a landscape soap. Shredded loofah looks more like small sticks. Can you incorporate that into your design idea?

If you have any dried lavender, you can grind that and add the lavender powder to the soap. If you have roses outside, you can dry the petals in a low-heat oven and either grind them or add them to the top.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2021)

My garden is also where old art goes to decompose, but I assume that’s not what was intended. Plants, art, and bones.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Rain water collected in the garden?


I mean, water is pretty crucial!


----------



## SPowers (Jun 22, 2021)

Well my 'one & done' batch is done!  It doesn't look at all like my inspiration except maybe the colour.  The batter accelerated a bit making it hard to 'drop' some of the colour and the FO I used was dark amber out of the bottle and while I used it only in the dark colours, they turned muddy looking.  Hoping after cpop that might change - time will tell.
I think as a design it will be ok, but as for this challenge, you might say it's interpretive - meaning interpret it a garden theme!    I will submit it in any case in a few days since that is what I signed up for.


----------



## szaza (Jun 22, 2021)

Hey guys, regarding the 'garden inspired ingredient' please get creative with it! Anything will do, as long as it somehow relates to a garden (so @TashaBird your art graveyard is definitely a supercool garden inspired idea!)
The only thing I really DON'T want to see is an ingredient that is in your usual recipe, revamped as 'garden inspired'. Let just one ingredient be inspired by this challenge!


----------



## KimW (Jun 22, 2021)

szaza said:


> Hey guys, regarding the 'garden inspired ingredient' please get creative with it! Anything will do, as long as it somehow relates to a garden (so @TashaBird your art graveyard is definitely a supercool garden inspired idea!)
> The only thing I really DON'T want to see is an ingredient that is in your usual recipe, revamped as 'garden inspired'. Let just one ingredient be inspired by this challenge!


Thank you for the clarification of the spirit of the challenge and encouragement, @szaza.  I'm trying ever so hard!  LOL  My first egg soap didn't work out...It's soap, and it's a beautiful color, but it's not what I need it to be for the challenge  - however - I shall try again!!


----------



## peachymoon (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm holding off on seeing the other entries 'cos I don't wanna psych myself out, but I've been keeping up with this thread and I'm excited to finish my soap this week and finally see what everyone has made so far! 

I've had to break down this process into a few steps and I'm finally working through step 2. I'm very eager to work on step 3 in a couple of days when I have the time! Hopefully I can match my vision, as a few of you have said.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 22, 2021)

SPowers said:


> colours, they turned muddy looking.



In garden colors muddy is the new black!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm not feeling so bad reading a few post above.  Ive now gotta start my phase over' it didn't work out as planned,   
 In any case the show must go on & tomorrow is another Day & another try. 

Everyones entries look fantastic .


----------



## szaza (Jun 23, 2021)

KimW said:


> Thank you for the clarification of the spirit of the challenge and encouragement, @szaza.  I'm trying ever so hard!  LOL  My first egg soap didn't work out...It's soap, and it's a beautiful color, but it's not what I need it to be for the challenge  - however - I shall try again!!


I know you're trying and I'm sure your soap will come out wonderfully! If you have discoloration from using eggs, you could try only using egg whites?



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'm not feeling so bad reading a few post above.  Ive now gotta start my phase over' it didn't work out as planned,
> In any case the show must go on & tomorrow is another Day & another try.
> 
> Everyones entries look fantastic ❤.



I'm sorry it didn't work out as planned, but I'm loving your dedication and enthusiasm!



SPowers said:


> Well my 'one & done' batch is done!  It doesn't look at all like my inspiration except maybe the colour.  The batter accelerated a bit making it hard to 'drop' some of the colour and the FO I used was dark amber out of the bottle and while I used it only in the dark colours, they turned muddy looking.  Hoping after cpop that might change - time will tell.
> I think as a design it will be ok, but as for this challenge, you might say it's interpretive - meaning interpret it a garden theme!    I will submit it in any case in a few days since that is what I signed up for.



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm out of luck this month. First I had decided to “waste” a good idea for a non-entry, then I disqualified myself by not reading the rules closely enough when I impulsively registered late for the challenge. Now I'm at a loss where I should take the momentum from to give the challenge another try.

A monthly challenge has turned out to be not the best place to play around with unreliable colourations; for sure I'll tackle that elusive sunflower-green in a future project, but not in a feat within the next 3 days.


----------



## szaza (Jun 23, 2021)

Your non-entry is lovely! It looks like an adventurous journey through your garden, kind of like a scavenger hunt

I definitely know the frustration of trying to make an entry while also working with experimental (natural) colorants. I've had plenty of not-what-I-envisioned entries in challenges because I just needed to experiment with x or y while making my challenge attempt and it would often turn out "interesting". So I really appreciate that you posted what you ended up with! 
Since the 'no single cavity molds' rule was clearly stated and discussed in the thread, I feel I cannot include your entry in the voting survey, but I think you can still be very proud of what you did this month!


----------



## glendam (Jun 23, 2021)

Well, I tried boiling grass to soften it (as I didn’t think I had enough time to let it dry).  It smelled so bad (IMO).  It is very fibrous so it did not quite get blended (I strained out all the big pieces).  In the soap, it produced an ugly pale yellow and greenish color.  Thankfully most of the bar is covered in embeds.  
I haven’t looked at the other entries yet, but I think this might be the one I use.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 24, 2021)

The “fibrous” part sounds quite like pandan leaves, just that pandan smells gorgeous and lends a lovely green to the soap.


----------



## glendam (Jun 24, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> The “fibrous” part sounds quite like pandan leaves, just that pandan smells gorgeous and lends a lovely green to the soap.


When I was putting up with the smell I remembered what you had said and  wished I had pandan leaves instead!


----------



## gardengeek (Jun 24, 2021)

I've been enjoying this thread. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one struggling. I didn't enter because I wasn't sure I would have time this month but I did do something on my own to learn new-to-me techniques. My DH said my soap looks like a kindergarten kid's drawing so I'm glad I didn't officially enter.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 24, 2021)

gardengeek said:


> I've been enjoying this thread. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one struggling. I didn't enter because I wasn't sure I would have time this month but I did do something on my own to learn new-to-me techniques. My DH said my soap looks like a kindergarten kid's drawing so I'm glad I didn't officially enter.


Personally I enter my good, bad and fugly.  To me it is all a learning experience.  My entry has what I think are glycerin rivers or a reaction with the alcohol I sprayed the embeds with.  Not sure what the curvy lighter colored lines are but I entered anyway.  When I did my 12 months of entries I entered some yucky attempts but, the spirit of these competitions is to encourage trying something new, not make fun of failed entries.  I would ask DH if he thinks he can do better, enter my soap, and maybe explain what you did this time and would change next.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 24, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> Not sure what the curvy lighter colored lines are but I entered anyway.


I like the lines in your soap. I don’t know what they are either, but I remember way back someone attributing something similar to stearic streaking from cool temps. At any rate, they add interest IMHO.


----------



## gardengeek (Jun 24, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> Personally I enter my good, bad and fugly.  To me it is all a learning experience.  My entry has what I think are glycerin rivers or a reaction with the alcohol I sprayed the embeds with.  Not sure what the curvy lighter colored lines are but I entered anyway.  When I did my 12 months of entries I entered some yucky attempts but, the spirit of these competitions is to encourage trying something new, not make fun of failed entries.  I would ask DH if he thinks he can do better, enter my soap, and maybe explain what you did this time and would change next.



I was quite proud of myself for trying and told him so in so many words! Since I wasn't planning on entering I didn't use any garden ingredients other than my usual store bought aloe juice or I would be tempted to enter, just for kicks


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 24, 2021)

Well I worked on my Garden Theme Challenge Soap most of the Day & Week' I'm hoping I can submit it tomorrow, If all gos well. 
Each & every challenge has been a learning process & none of them easy.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Jun 25, 2021)

Looks like I started too late and won't make the deadline. The good news is I am trying something new and will now continue until I've mastered it to my satisfaction.  I have been wanting to try my hand at soap flowers. So I ordered icing tips, etc., found a beginner's soap flower recipe and began. Family things intervened, so never got to actually making the soap bar to put the flowers on. Plus, I need to practice a lot more to be happy with my flowers. But for me, getting started is the hard part, now I will practice, practice, practice. Thanks for the push. Below are my first attempts.  I can only improve from here.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 25, 2021)

They look great @Nona'sFarm! I haven't really tried piping (once on cookies and _maybe _once on soap). I am like you - I need a push to motivate me to work on it. Sadly, although this challenge would have been the perfect reason to do it, I didn't.


----------



## szaza (Jun 25, 2021)

Those are wonderful @Nona'sFarm !


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Jun 25, 2021)

T


szaza said:


> Those are wonderful @Nona'sFarm !


Thanks!


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Jun 25, 2021)

dibbles said:


> They look great @Nona'sFarm! I haven't really tried piping (once on cookies and _maybe _once on soap). I am like you - I need a push to motivate me to work on it. Sadly, although this challenge would have been the perfect reason to do it, I didn't.


Thanks! (Must be in good company when it comes to needing that little extra push.)


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 25, 2021)

Getting right up against the deadline! Hoping to do my soap first thing in the morning and have it ready to cut by the evening... The natural coloured part is finally looking just right, hopeful I'll have a success tomorrow


----------



## gardengeek (Jun 25, 2021)

My experiment with soap dough, confetti, embeds, and a M&P lake. I envisioned a field of flowers that went as far as the eye could see with a lone tree as a destination point. My plan was to create some hills and valleys so the design wouldn’t look so flat. I also wanted the lake to span into both green sections.

No hills because the tree was so heavy it sank as soon as I placed it and when I pulled it back out and tapped the mold to get rid of the air pockets all my hills went flat too. 

I had to switch molds after I made my 'tree sculpture' because the tree was ginormous and the mold I planned to use was not tall enough. Unfortunately, I had already cut the length of the tree to fit the first mold which was shorter in length so I ran out of tree! That's why the tree on the right looks like it's in the clouds. 

Because of the size of the tree, this turned out to be the largest bar of soap I've ever made: 5 1/2" tall x 2 3/4" wide!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 25, 2021)

gardengeek said:


> My experiment with soap dough, confetti, embeds, and a M&P lake. I envisioned a field of flowers that went as far as the eye could see with a lone tree as a destination point. My plan was to create some hills and valleys so the design wouldn’t look so flat. I also wanted the lake to span into both green sections.
> 
> No hills because the tree was so heavy it sank as soon as I placed it and when I pulled it back out and tapped the mold to get rid of the air pockets all my hills went flat too.
> 
> ...


 They’re cute!!


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2021)

I won't be entering a soap.  Other projects required my attention and I postponed the challenge soap too long.  The phases already made will work well in another project that I am working on, so it will not be wasted.

The soaps in the entry thread so far are quite lovely to look at; congratulations to every one.  Thank you for the challenge, @szaza.


----------



## szaza (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm glad your soap is not 'wasted', because it sounds like you put a lot of effort into it already! I'm still very curious to see the final result!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm still hoping to scrape something in ahead of the deadline... It's in the oven as we speak


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 26, 2021)

My entry is out of the mold, waiting to harden just a bit more so I can cut it. This has turned out to be a busy couple of weeks (my daughter is back in the States for a while  and wants to do all.the.stuff, plus drama at work), and inspiration never really struck. I fear my entry will be seen as rather literal, but it’s ok.....I got it done and so far I still think it’s pretty.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 26, 2021)

I won't be entering my soap.  Besides not turning out at alll what I envisioned, I ended up forgetting my garden-inspired ingredient!  I'll still post a pic once it's cleaned up.  Very rainy, hot & humid here and my soap has been soap the past few a attempts so it's still somewhat soft after 5 days.


----------



## Zing (Jun 26, 2021)

I am so glad I'm sitting this one out.  Every single entry is just WOW!!  I'm lovin' the designs, the stories, and all the varied inspiration!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 26, 2021)

Zing said:


> I am so glad I'm sitting this one out.  Every single entry is just WOW!!  I'm lovin' the designs, the stories, and all the varied inspiration!


Such a shame, I was hoping to get your vote on my entry! I think it will be to your taste...


----------



## Vicki C (Jun 26, 2021)

Oh my gosh. These soaps. All so brilliant!


----------



## Misschief (Jun 26, 2021)

I haven't entered this month's challenge and I can honestly say that I'm really happy that I don't have to vote on the entries already posted. You all are amazing!!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 26, 2021)

Oh my goodness, the technical and artistic creativity in the entry thread is so much fun to peruse.


----------



## VikingChick (Jun 26, 2021)

Oh my gosh......the artistry and creativity in the entries!


----------



## gardengeek (Jun 26, 2021)

Oh-My-Gosh...BEAUTIFUL entries everyone 

You people are so freaking creative and talented!!!
This is going to be like last month - so hard to choose just three!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 26, 2021)

Each & every time I saw a Soap Entry' my thoughts were "wow that looks amazing"!!!.  Well Done Everyone.
.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 27, 2021)

I can’t stop looking through the thread, finding little surprises in each one that I hadn’t seen at first glance. What a delight!


----------



## szaza (Jun 27, 2021)

The Entry Thread is now closed and the voting link will be sent by pm once I get it set up


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 27, 2021)

@szaza 
Thank you so much for hosting & choosing a fun inspiring challenge.  Well done


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes, this was so much fun and just what I needed for this month! Thanks @szaza for the challenge 

I think this was the hardest yet to vote on, so many amazing entries, I was sitting there for ages going back and forth...


----------



## szaza (Jun 27, 2021)

@gardengeek that's a stunning soap you made!


----------



## szaza (Jun 30, 2021)

First of all, congrats to everyone who participated. I was seriously impressed with all the artistry this month. 

But since this is a competition, let's look at who you all voted for:
1. @Tara_H 
2. @dibbles 
3. @KimW 

It was a tight race!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 30, 2021)

Oh my goodness, what a lovely surprise to wake up to!  Thank you everyone, and congratulation to @dibbles and @KimW 
And of course thank you to @szaza for such a fun challenge!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 30, 2021)

Agree with Tara_H - such a lovely start to my day! Congratulations to @Tara_H and @KimW, and thank you @szaza for the fun idea.

Every soap was a work of art and the creativity in using a garden ingredients and designs was awesome!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 30, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone! It was so amazing to see how the deliberately loose requirements inspired everyone to so different creations – that garden ingredient turned out to be unexpectedly challenging for quite some. And in the end, the vote was demanding because the techniques were vastly different, and mere gut-feeling aesthetics didn't help much.
Thanks @szaza for hosting!

@Tara_H
Among my other favourites, I think you well deserve your trophy! I've been mesmerised by your first tree swirl soap back in April (can well understand how deeply that view out of the window inspires/tantalises you), and that curly cherry blossom hairstyle added just that twist to it (glad that the colour came out so well in the end!). Actually it looks less like a tree trunk by itself this time, but more abstract, dancing, nearly self-conscious.


----------



## Vicki C (Jun 30, 2021)

Congrats soapers! They were all beautiful. Tara, any thought to a YouTube video of making that soap? It’s amazing, and so original. 
Also side note I am holding my infant granddaughter and “soapers” kept autocorrecting to “diapers”


----------



## KimW (Jun 30, 2021)

Yes, a lovely surprise indeed!  BIG congrats to @Tara_H and @dibbles, another big thanks to @szaza for hosting.  I can only echo what dibbles has already said in that all our soaps were works of art and over flowing with creativity.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 30, 2021)

I’m not @Tara_H but I think she might have poured black, then white, used a hanger to make the two sides of the trunk. Do a little shaping of the top. Let that set. Mix the “confetti” with white batter and poured that on top of the set bottom layer. How’d I do? I’m thinking of trying this for a fall apple tree soap. It’s just the slightest abstract and non-fussy. 

I adore it, by the way. Very out of the box.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 30, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I’m not @Tara_H but I think she might have poured black, then white, used a hanger to make the two sides of the trunk. Do a little shaping of the top. Let that set. Mix the “confetti” with white batter and poured that on top of the set bottom layer. How’d I do? I’m thinking of trying this for a fall apple tree soap. It’s just the slightest abstract and non-fussy.
> 
> I adore it, by the way. Very out of the box.


Thanks!

You were very close with the guess - it's 5 gear ties in first, then pour black, spoon white on very gently for the uneven landscape, then the white with shavings mixed in, and finally pulling the ties up one at a time through the whole lot.

Things I would do differently next time are: make a more concentrated effort to go in at the bottom and out halfway up for the trunk parts, and have a more strongly contrasting set of shavings to make shadows in the blossom canopy.  I did a sort of AWP technique there but it didn't really show up in the final cut.


----------



## MrsZ (Jun 30, 2021)

Congrats to the winners! Now I wonder what next month's challenge will be?


----------



## amd (Jun 30, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> Now I wonder what next month's challenge will be?


July will be an UnChallenge month. There are five mods for the challenges so we each take two months, and have unchallenges for July and December. For Unchallenges the rules are pretty lax - I believe anyone can enter just by posting their soap in the thread and there is no voting. It's a fun sharing opportunity on the forum. (Ahem, as if our usual sharing isn't fun enough)


----------



## MrsZ (Jun 30, 2021)

amd said:


> July will be an UnChallenge month. There are five mods for the challenges so we each take two months, and have unchallenges for July and December. For Unchallenges the rules are pretty lax - I believe anyone can enter just by posting their soap in the thread and there is no voting. It's a fun sharing opportunity on the forum. (Ahem, as if our usual sharing isn't fun enough)


Ok, that makes sense. Sounds fun.


----------



## Primrose (Jun 30, 2021)

Well done to all the entrants, and the winners! And thank you to szaza for such a great challenge. I have really enjoyed seeing the variety of different techniques and the outcomes, it really impressed me. Massive props to Tara for her abstract tree that I never would have even thought of. 

I've loved this challenge and had lots of ideas to participate, sadly these little buggers are talking up all my time and goat milk at the moment


----------



## Vicki C (Jun 30, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You were very close with the guess - it's 5 gear ties in first, then pour black, spoon white on very gently for the uneven landscape, then the white with shavings mixed in, and finally pulling the ties up one at a time through the whole lot.
> 
> Things I would do differently next time are: make a more concentrated effort to go in at the bottom and out halfway up for the trunk parts, and have a more strongly contrasting set of shavings to make shadows in the blossom canopy.  I did a sort of AWP technique there but it didn't really show up in the final cut.


I’m going to have to try this. I love the idea of a fall soap with this technique!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jul 1, 2021)

Ah hah! So that’s why there are


Primrose said:


> Well done to all the entrants, and the winners! And thank you to szaza for such a great challenge. I have really enjoyed seeing the variety of different techniques and the outcomes, it really impressed me. Massive props to Tara for her abstract tree that I never would have even thought of.
> 
> I've loved this challenge and had lots of ideas to participate, sadly these little buggers are talking up all my time and goat milk at the moment
> 
> View attachment 59037


Be still my heart. How old is that adorable baby goat? So cute!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jul 1, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I’m going to have to try this. I love the idea of a fall soap with this technique!


Me, too! Let’s do it together!

Look what you started, @Tara_H.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 1, 2021)

[


Vicki C said:


> I’m going to have to try this. I love the idea of a fall soap with this technique!





The_Phoenix said:


> Me, too! Let’s do it together!
> 
> Look what you started, @Tara_H.


I was thinking the same thing. @Tara_H made a stunning soap. I wonder how many trees might pop up in this month's Un-Challenge.


----------



## Tara_H (Jul 1, 2021)

Wow, it's a confetti un-challenge! Tara trees for everyone!


----------



## KimR (Jul 1, 2021)

Dumb question, how do I get to the photos of the entries?


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jul 1, 2021)

KimR said:


> Dumb question, how do I get to the photos of the entries?


Here you go: Entry Thread for the June 2021 SMF Challenge - Garden Inspired


----------



## szaza (Jul 2, 2021)

Woops, didn't see @The_Phoenix's post and posted the same..


----------



## Primrose (Jul 2, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Ah hah! So that’s why there are
> 
> Be still my heart. How old is that adorable baby goat? So cute!



That is a baby lamb only a few days old <3


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jul 2, 2021)

Primrose said:


> That is a baby lamb only a few days old <3


If you ever need a lamb babysitter…


----------

